
Los Angeles to install subway body scanners - dmitrygr
https://apnews.com/0277303b776445c5948a2be33de5af8e/LA-to-become-first-in-US-to-install-subway-body-scanners
======
mstaoru
Here in China in every city, you "have to" scan your luggage when entering the
subway. Why I say "have to" is because it is not strictly enforced, and many
people just push by in a hurry, making the whole system kinda moot.

During the rush hour (supposed to be the most "dangerous" time) the steady
press of people just flows in, completely ignoring the scanners. Poor scrawny
security guy whose job is to make sure everybody scans their stuff just stands
aside, pretending to control it. Another thing is that the scanner staff shift
starts around 7:30 am, while the subway opens at 5:30 so you can bring
whatever in without anybody checking it.

It's common knowledge here that the scanners company Nuctech belongs to ex-
prime secretary's Hu Jintao's son, and the scanners are sold for 10-20x price
compared to the competition (8m RMB ~ $1.17 million per one). Nuctech has been
involved in numerous international fraud scandals. Yet they are everywhere:
subway, airports, train and bus stations. Shanghai subway has over 400
stations, with many stations having multiple entrances (e.g. Xujiahui has 27
exits with 12 scanners), so the total price of the scanners is well over $3-4
billion just for this.

Needless to say, this security theater doesn't improve the actual security a
bit. I guess it has some positive impact by keeping people with ridiculous
luggage like a box of live hens or 25 woks on a string out of the subway, but
during the rush hour, the queue can easily stretch for 5-10 minutes (the
create artificial "choke" points to force people to scan, barely wide enough
for 2 people).

That being said, full body scanners seem to be a good compromise compared to
this.

~~~
dmitrygr
luggage does not get cancer from an unknown device with no medical testing
dumping xrays into its skin. You might.

------
dmitrygr
The screening process is voluntary, Wiggins said, but customers who choose not
to be screened won’t be able to ride on the subway.

